# France 2007, ferry news.



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Have just phoned to book ferry for French rally 2007.
I was told it was cheaper to book online which I have done.

Terry.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Terry, please confirm that your on the same return, the online booking leaves earlier on the Saturday..

Cheers dave :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Out of interest, for those that have already booked, what price did you pay?

Gerald


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Mandy and Dave------ I am on same return as all, could have chosen other times.




Gerald ----- Ipaid £78 online, was quoted £86 on phone.

Terry.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerald. I got a price of £63 return, before it came up with a technical error and asked me to phone which i am not going to. Depends a lot on the time of travel, an hour later put the price up by £10.
Cheers Sid


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I phoned in,spoke to the chap - gave the code & got the price of £86 [he says inc the discount] . . . if its cheaper to have booked 'on-line' something smells a bit, I guess its Seafrance just making a bit more profit.
To late for me now as I booked first thing this morning . .

- Just double checked [twice]Seafrance on-line, same details but without entering any 'code', - ferry out same day within 1 hour of 'our' ferry & back again same day within 1 hour of 'our' sailing, it came up the 1st time as £74 & 2nd time as £72 returns . . . 8O :evil:


----------



## 100769 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi all,

Not booked for the rally but have just booked P&O Dover/Calais return for April/May 2007 for £74.50 return including £12 fuel surcharge. This was done direct with P&O.

Looking at prices on line thro Caravan Club with P&O was £182 !!

Keith & Viv


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Keith... just checked CC site for 
Dover (P&O) to Calais (P&O) 02/04/2007 15:15 - Standard
Accom: None 
Calais (P&O) to Dover (P&O) 10/05/2007 08:50 - Standard

£67.53 .....???

Edit:
Just out of curiosty I clicked 'more' and found
Dover (P&O) to Calais (P&O) 02/04/2007 14:20 - Standard
Accom: None 
Calais (P&O) to Dover (P&O) 10/05/2007 08:00 - Standard

£55.88.... ??????


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Email from Seafrance

Dear Mr Gant,

Thank you for your e-mail.  
I would like to advise you that the cost per motorhome and up to 5 people is £86. This includes the 10% discount from our normal fare.

If you would like to confirm the booking, please e-mail me with a contact telephone number so I can call you.

With kind regards

Stewart Morrison
Administrator
SeaFrance

So it is £86 for any motorhome using the Promo code.

Ralph


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Just booked and the only times I could get were these 

Outward: Dover-Calais on the SeaFrance Renoir departing Tuesday 10/04/2007 at 11:00 
Return: Calais-Dover on the SeaFrance Rodin departing Saturday 14/04/2007 at 11:15 

Cost £74.50 

Dave & Eddi

656


----------



## 100769 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thx sng - strange !!!! I was looking at the 23rd April but dont see that would account for the discrepancy.

Both Viv and I looked at the site on separate PCs at the same time and got the same info - how very odd?

Keith


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

"Just booked and the only times I could get were these 

Outward: Dover-Calais on the SeaFrance Renoir departing Tuesday 10/04/2007 at 11:00 
Return: Calais-Dover on the SeaFrance Rodin departing Saturday 14/04/2007 at 11:15 

Cost £74.50"


That's because (D/C 12.15hrs 10/4/07 and returning on the C/D 12.45hrs 14/4/07) are reserved at the inflated discount price of £86

Ralph


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

ralph-dot said:



> "
> 
> That's because (D/C 12.15hrs 10/4/07 and returning on the C/D 12.45hrs 14/4/07) are reserved at the inflated discount price of £86
> 
> Ralph


The lady I spoke to said that there was no room left on the 12.15 D/C or the return at 12.45.

Dave & Eddi

656


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

This email explains the price differences



> Dear Dave
> 
> My understanding was that you all wanted to travel together and as such we booked 20 spaces initially to achieve this on the sailings in question. Yes there is limited space on different sailings but probably not with enough capacity to satisfy your requirements. This could also be at different prices initially but once space is taken the fare levels would rise due to fluid pricing.
> 
> ...


 If you wish to go on this rally *together* then use the phone number to book and not the internet or we will have prople coming and going at all different times.

Dave


----------



## 97233 (Jan 9, 2006)

*France 2007*

Hi all,
Just booked ferry dept 12.15 and return 12.45 (£86)
Regards David & Daphne


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

MandyandDave said:


> If you wish to go on this rally *together* then use the phone number to book and not the internet or we will have prople coming and going at all different times.
> 
> Dave


I *did call the number *you gave and was told that there was *no room *on those sailings which is why I have the sailings I do. Was I missold the sailings?

Dave & Eddie

656


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*Can of worms!!!*

OK could you let me know please who's booked a ferry to go to France with MHF, on the dates and times stated.

i.e 10/04/07 Dover to Calais @12:15 and return Calais to Dover @ 12:45
on the phone number 01304 828452


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Dave when you ring ask for Stewart (I've just spoken to him) or email him @ [email protected] and he will call you back.

Dave


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

My wife rang this morning and booked the agreed times-didn't get to speak to Stewart but others new promo code
Cost £86





Leapy
Pauline and Pete


----------

